
Complex Number Representations - keyboardman
https://leimao.github.io/blog/Complex-Number-Representations/
======
bediger4000
Apparently you can also do complex numbers as 2x2 matrices:
[http://www.numbertheory.org/book/cha5.pdf](http://www.numbertheory.org/book/cha5.pdf)

